# CUPS Probleme



## Sebastian Wramba (21. November 2004)

Moin,

nächstes Problem: Ich hab meinen Epson Stylus C42UX installiert, etc. Wird von Gentoo/CUPS/etc. erkannt. Nur wenn ich drucken will, passiert einfach nichts.


```
# lsusb Ausgabe

Bus 001 Device 002: ID 04b8:0005 Seiko Epson Corp. Stylus Printer
```

Und die error_log von CUPS mit dem drucktechnisch-relevanten Teil: http://rafb.net/paste/results/cREdTW77.html


Hat jemand eine Ahnung woran das liegen könnte?


----------



## Thomas Kuse (22. November 2004)

Direkt über Cups-Einstellungen funktioniert das bei mir zur Zeit auch nicht. Erst mit dem Assistenten von KDE konnte ich meinen Laserdrucker zum Drucken überreden 

Das mit dem Drucken ist aber natürlich auch abhängig von der Software, aus der du drucken willst.


----------

